# Bolens g154



## KeyPreservation (May 7, 2017)

I have a Bolens G154 diesel and the engine locked up while tilling my garden. Is there another engine I can use for an easy swap?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Stick with the Mitsubishi K3A that it was equipped with originally.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with RCWells.
Swapping engines could be a nightmare !


----------

